# R33 GTR - Turbos, Injectors, ECU etc



## James GT-R (Aug 16, 2005)

Looking for a set of 2860-5's or similar, a set of 740cc injectors and an ECU - Link or even a Power FC.....

New or used, but obviously must be in excellent working order.

If you have anything, pop me a PM with details.


----------



## RUSS G (Oct 21, 2008)

*Ecu*

You have a pm ***128077;***128077;


----------



## Jontte (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey,

Have Hks F con Sz, Loom and Hks Injectors.
Bought from Abbey Motorsport, receipt attached.
400£.

Going for Vi-Pec and 2000id so no more use for these.
Had ~386kw with these and Hks Gt-ss. Program inside.

Have as well +3" downpipe for tt if needed and Excedy stage 1 clutch for r33(70% left on plate). 100£ each.


----------

